# Camaster delivery day finally here



## dannelson

Well after a long 8 weeks it finally here.StingerIII arrived last friday and made my first cuts on saturday morning. with a kitchen case work job and a sign on sunday. we have been busy. I have to say the overall quality and workmanship on this machine is outstanding.also i really like wyncnc as the control software.


----------



## dannelson

sorry about the order of the pictures


----------



## fge

Congratulations. That is awesome. I am looking forward to hearing more about your CNC experience with the Stinger III.


----------



## JAAune

Do those Stingers have the option for tool changers?


----------



## dannelson

thanks jerry ill keep you posted

stingers dont have that option yet, but i heard that they might in the near future that they might have a four tool ride along carousel

mine has the x3 option 1 spindle and two routers thats perfect for me, as my toolpaths rairly have more than 3 bit changes


----------



## MrRon

Congratulations on your CNC router. I thought the first picture was the room. That's a pretty good packing crate.


----------



## rrww

I have been eyeing up the Camaster's for a while - this dosn't help any…

Good luck!


----------



## dannelson

Gotta say after a week of cutting on this machine I'm more than happy. For starters the hurricane vac system although a bit loud really holds sheet goods and other material well. The x3 option is well worth the investment, just in time saved by not having to change bits, On my other machine I talked myself into changing bits wasn't that big of a deal but after not having to do it I couldn't go back to a single spindle. I have not ventured into the lathe work yet but very soon.


----------



## fge

Awesome Dan, I am excited for you. I just sold 240 LF of frameless cabinetry, maybe I will send you my cutlist


----------



## dannelson

Jerry we can ship


----------



## Underdog

Wow….. What a beaut! Good to hear it's running and making sawdust… Got pix of any projects yet?


----------



## oldnovice

That is a really an awesome machine!
I hope it serves you well!


----------



## DS

That is super cool! That is a mondo a axis there. Some serious turning is gonna happen, I suspect.
Congrats. I'll bet it feels just like Christmas morning unpacking that machine.
It brings back memories


----------



## MrRon

I don't think I could justify it for a hobby shop.


----------



## dannelson

Mr Ron I'm confused," hobby shop" is a reference to your set up ? We do this for a living.


----------



## Gshepherd

Would love an update on how happy your with the CAMaster and how your doing with the software…..


----------



## copcarcollector

WOW! That's a monster, I love the crating job. Happy CNC-ing!!


----------



## dannelson

Camaster update
We have been cutting almost every day for the last two months and we couldn't be happier. The fit and finish of the machine is flawless. So far no complaints. The wincnc control software is great to work with .we use multiple work offsets on the whole table so we can save all the positions for part cutting and it's correct day after day. Really refreshing after the last cnc. The speed and power of the machine is somewhat scary. I used to cut .75 sheet goods with a 5mm bit 3 passes @ 180 in/min. Now it's a .375 bit 1 pass 400 to 450 in per. Then the other heads kick in for 5mm shelf pins and 7mm drawer slide holes.way cool. No manual bit changes!!! I would urge anyone interested not looking for a toy cnc to check out camaster.


----------

